# New Canon 60D - Night Photos



## mwgpe (Nov 27, 2010)

Howdy all! I am new to the forums here. Thought I'd post and see if there is any comments or advise. Thanks!

Finding that getting autofocus to work in the dark is difficult....no moon this evening.

11:30pm - 30 sec exposure 4.0 aperture


----------



## AprilEye (Nov 28, 2010)

this looks nice but there is nothing much to it.  Do you have any others with more of a subject?


----------



## mwgpe (Nov 28, 2010)

April Eye,

Thanks for the comment.....I see your point. I guess the subject was the stars peaking through the clouds....your comment gave me a lot to think about, thanks. I have a lot to learn.

Here is another from a couple nights before, when it was clear outside. Subject was my back porch with the eave lights on....with Orion in the background.


----------



## S_Mshots (Nov 28, 2010)

nice pictures, i tried taking some last night too, they were veryyyy noisy, what iso did you use?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 28, 2010)

S_Mshots said:


> nice pictures, i tried taking some last night too, they were veryyyy noisy, what iso did you use?


 
According to the EXIF data it was ISO 100.  With long exposures and a tripod there isnt any reason to shoot at high ISO.


----------



## S_Mshots (Nov 28, 2010)

Stradawhovious said:


> S_Mshots said:
> 
> 
> > nice pictures, i tried taking some last night too, they were veryyyy noisy, what iso did you use?
> ...



oh okay thanks, yeah thats probably why mine were bad, i shot at 800 and usually that is fine but idk what else messed it up, if the aperture is too fast could that make it noisy along with the high iso?

also how do you see the exif data?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 28, 2010)

S_Mshots said:


> also how do you see the exif data?


 
From your desktop, right click on the image, select properties, select detail, all exif data should show.

Unless you have a Mac, then you need to start by buying a PC.......... then follow the above directions


----------



## mwgpe (Nov 28, 2010)

The 2nd photo above was 6 sec at f/3.5.

Thanks for the right click, properties tip....I reduced the original photo size down to 25% and saved as....I didn't know all that info got transferred.


----------



## S_Mshots (Nov 28, 2010)

Stradawhovious said:


> S_Mshots said:
> 
> 
> > also how do you see the exif data?
> ...


oh okay cool


----------



## enzodm (Nov 29, 2010)

Stradawhovious said:


> Unless you have a Mac, then you need to start by buying a PC.......... then follow the above directions



If you have a Mac, when you open a picture in Preview, command-i (Show Info, as usual) . Or in any imaging software, of course.


----------



## LiveStrong2009 (Nov 29, 2010)

Stradawhovious said:


> S_Mshots said:
> 
> 
> > also how do you see the exif data?
> ...



Then when you use the PC for a year and it is super slow, resort back to the Mac that is still functioning as well as when it came from the store.  :lmao:


----------



## AprilEye (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a TON to learn as well.  My husband saw what you saw however.  He said "well obviously it is a picture of the starts" :lmao:  I have tried some of these myself and when I got a tripod, it improved the whole process quite a bit!


----------

